# Female ignoring newborn chick



## Kezthenuttybabe (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey my first chick has just hatched earlier today but I'm a bit worried about my females behaviour towards it. Firstly when it finally hatched she flew out the nestbox straight away and wouldn't go back it until now. Now she's in there though she is just completely ignoring the baby and just concentrating on sitting on the remaining eggs. My male bird is very caring towards the chick and had been sitting on it to keep it warm. The only problem is that at nighttime just my female tiel goes in the nestbox and so I'm worried she will starve the chick and not keep him warm. Any help please?


----------



## Tohru1529 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kezthenuttybabe said:


> Hey my first chick has just hatched earlier today but I'm a bit worried about my females behaviour towards it. Firstly when it finally hatched she flew out the nestbox straight away and wouldn't go back it until now. Now she's in there though she is just completely ignoring the baby and just concentrating on sitting on the remaining eggs. My male bird is very caring towards the chick and had been sitting on it to keep it warm. The only problem is that at nighttime just my female tiel goes in the nestbox and so I'm worried she will starve the chick and not keep him warm. Any help please?


Aww poor baby,I would take it and hand feed it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A new hatchling will be digesting the yolk that it had absorbed into its abdomen. For the first 12 or so hours the only thing the baby is in need of is fluids and warmth only. Most parent birds do not feed solid foods til 12+ hours after hatch.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

* For the first 12 or so hours the only thing the baby is in need of is fluids and warmth only.*

how does the baby get fluids from? Do the parents feed them water?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> * For the first 12 or so hours the only thing the baby is in need of is fluids and warmth only.*
> 
> how does the baby get fluids from? Do the parents feed them water?


Yes, the parents will drink some water and feed it to the chicks. But the chick takes energy from the egg yolk that it is still being consumed during this period. They only need water or pedialyte.


----------

